# The Shining?



## Isredel (Mar 28, 2009)

A weird movie that gets even weirder towards the end.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqTmyUCiUoA

THERE'S A FURSUITER IN THE SHINING!! WTH!?!?

Honestly. I just.. Don't even know where that scene came from.

The look on the woman's face is a memory I will treasure forever though.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 28, 2009)

HEEEEEEERE'S JOHNNY!!


----------



## Isredel (Mar 28, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> HEEEEEEERE'S JOHNNY!!



It's almost like it was going to come out and say, "Heeeere's FURCON!!"


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 28, 2009)

you gota read the book to understand the random pop-ups i've herd


----------



## Isredel (Mar 28, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> you gota read the book to understand the random pop-ups i've herd



Now that's pretty retarded.

"Read book to understand movie"

No writer. You make the movie so people DON'T have to read the book in order to fully understand it!!

Bad writer! Bad! Now get in the fursuit, and give that old guy a blowjob! (which is what came to my mind when I saw that)


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 28, 2009)

we are talking about stephen king....what do you expect?


----------



## Isredel (Mar 28, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> we are talking about stephen king....what do you expect?



I expected Shelly Duvall to be a better actor.

But, she was terrible.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 29, 2009)

That is _such_ a good movie! Possibly my most fave!

REDRUM REDRUM!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 29, 2009)

I watched The Shining, and was rather disappointed in it. The movie had barely any drama or intensity to it, really was not that great of a thriller...mind trip...whatever. 

It was still an okay movie, but I wouldn't rate it too high.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 29, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I watched The Shining, and was rather disappointed in it. The movie had barely any drama or intensity to it, really was not that great of a thriller...mind trip...whatever.
> 
> It was still an okay movie, but I wouldn't rate it too high.


 Dude! It has a fursuit, naked lady, crazy axe-weilding man, suspense... What else do you want?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 29, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Dude! It has a fursuit, naked lady, crazy axe-weilding man, suspense... What else do you want?



It wasn't that much suspense, it didn't have my heart racing, or mind reeling at the possibilities. I was like: oh boy, he's going to do this now, oh look he's doing that now.


----------



## Teracat (Mar 29, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Dude! It has a fursuit, naked lady, crazy axe-weilding man, suspense... What else do you want?



A Bollywood musical number at the end.

No movie is complete without it. This counts in retrospect as well.


----------



## Isredel (Mar 29, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It wasn't that much suspense, it didn't have my heart racing, or mind reeling at the possibilities. I was like: oh boy, he's going to do this now, oh look he's doing that now.



But it's the furry scene that catches everyone off guard.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Mar 31, 2009)

I always get creeped out by the bloody elevator. It seriously gives me the chills, along with the music.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought "The Shining" was OK; it didn't frighten me as much as I thought it would. By today's standards, it's kind of slow, but at least it has some memorable moments (like Jack's famous line "Heeeeere's Johnny!" and the repeating of the phrase "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy" over and over again).


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 1, 2009)

Isredel said:


> THERE'S A FURSUITER IN THE SHINING!! WTH!?!?



Umm, just to let you know, many threads have been made over that particular scene =P
There's also a fursuiter in "The Kill" by 30 Seconds To Mars which is based on the movie.

The movie is ok, I enjoy it, but I wouldn't say it's amazing.
Kubrick is awesome though.


----------



## Laze (Apr 1, 2009)

Film is chock full of memorable lines. Love it.

_"Wendy, darling? Light of my life. I'm not gonna hurt you. I'm just gonna bash your brains in. I'm gonna bash 'em right the fuck in!"_


----------

